# Drywall Tapes



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

Dear all, we are top drywall tapes supplier from China, main products include the paper joint tape and metal corner tape. Thanks!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Please just take your Chinese junk product and quietly leave!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

drywalleasy said:


> Dear all, we are top drywall tapes supplier from China, main products include the paper joint tape and metal corner tape. Any interesting, please Thanks!


Forward your inquiry to Tom Gill at tape pro he has not anserved us where his product is made, u can also get ahold of him through Joe at Trim TeX, we think Joe is American


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Forward your inquiry to Tom Gill at tape pro he has not anserved us where his product is made, u can also get ahold of him through Joe at Trim TeX, we think Joe is American


Whats with your hard on for TapePro Joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Whats with your hard on for TapePro Joe?


Non American selling his wares here, read foreigner' oh Brian son,t scab on us u are union also


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Forward your inquiry to Tom Gill at tape pro he has not anserved us where his product is made, u can also get ahold of him through Joe at Trim TeX, we think Joe is American


Did I miss a question here somewhere Joe?
For info, we source 90 something percent of our parts locally. We don't do CNC machining, laser cutting, turret punching or anodising in house - we do not have the volume to make that viable. We assemble everything in house and do a small amount of machining, drilling, tapping, cutting etc in house. We do source some cast and injection moulded parts from China, fasteners and steel wire and some parts from the US. 
Old article with a couple of pics here: http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/Aug07.htm


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Non American selling his wares here, read foreigner' oh Brian son,t scab on us u are union also


lol! Non American selling their tools in Australia!
This is a website Joe. World Wide Web. They have every right to be here.
There's lots of Australian members on this site, as well new Zealanders.
TapePro isn't trying to sell their tools into the states! So why would you complain about how expensive Australian tools are!? Well no sh!t.
You're an idiot if you're in Canada and buying tools from Australia!
When I go to shop online for a used car I don't think to myself "GEE! I think I'm gonna purchase it from Australia!"

Hence why TapePro has a partnership with Blueline! Because they care and are considerate enough to even set-up american manufacturing and distributing for the rest of us! So that morons like you don't have to purchase their tools from Australia!

And no! I'm not a [email protected] union member! Why the F would I choose to work for someone else!? Im self-employed!
And if you think that's easier, you're dead wrong!
Im self employed because I'm motivated! Because I want to get out of bed early! I want to work long hours! I want to make good money! I don't want a 9-5 job! I'm building my future. Not working to build someone else's.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm getting hungry so I'm going to go buy some food.
I think I'll order it from Australia.....:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

tomg said:


> Did I miss a question here somewhere Joe?
> For info, we source 90 something percent of our parts locally. We don't do CNC machining, laser cutting, turret punching or anodising in house - we do not have the volume to make that viable. We assemble everything in house and do a small amount of machining, drilling, tapping, cutting etc in house. We do source some cast and injection moulded parts from China, fasteners and steel wire and some parts from the US.
> Old article with a couple of pics here: http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/Aug07.htm


Union workers don't buy Chinese

By tom word gets out they will not be impressed u said it

One union


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Non American selling their tools in Australia!
> This is a website Joe. World Wide Web. They have every right to be here.
> There's lots of Australian members on this site, as well new Zealanders.
> TapePro isn't trying to sell their tools into the states! So why would you complain about how expensive Australian tools are!? Well no sh!t.
> ...


Reason u have work is cause the union protected it


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Reason u have work is cause the union protected it


Really? I see a lot of out of work union carpenters and tapers around here lowballing all of us contractors why dont they eat that big fat rat your all so proud of seems the times have changed and union guys are the scabs


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Joe, good for you if you are able to get through life without buying anything imported. I've got allot of neighbors just like you. Only thing is they are Amish :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Fact of the matter is, the world has changed, there is actually very little that is 100 % truly American sourced, made, and sold products anymore. Hell, even Ford and Chevy have components that are made overseas. Toyota's sold in this country are manufactured in this country. Just like the big 3. So you can get off your soap box and open your eyes to the reality that it's not an American economy anymore, it's a Global economy, or don't. No hair off my @$$ either way.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd like to place a purchase order for 2 million units of each of your products. I operate a union drywall supply house in New York.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

YES!!! Now that's how you get rid of a spammer!! 






Bazooka Joe .. Back When you were working up in Canada , Were you union there too?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Reason u have work is cause the union protected it


I live in the freaking sticks and if I waited for the union to give me a job I would have been unemployed for the last 14 years!! I don't even know if there is a union in my state. I'm self employed and proud to be working for myself!!! 

And oh ya, I'm running Columbia tools, Canadian made. The next set of tools will also be Columbia. They make my job a whole lot nicer to be on and give me a great finish!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Reason u have work is cause the union protected it


Horse ****!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Reason u have work is cause the union protected it


Reason you have a union is cause the nonworkers protected it:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Reason why you have jobs is cause the union protected it' point blank' some of u guys don,t sound american

See I don't care either, 
wage is set by a union' scaring fools who think they might of had a chance to make a slave' cause of a union no slave' if you fight against a union your a fool

If you allow a foreigner to drain your finances your a fool

Unions have the lawyers to fight for your well being


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Unions sit on every port in North America


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> YES!!! Now that's how you get rid of a spammer!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On union permit, call a union and ask if its possible, back then I made 35 an hour and 17% into vacation and pension,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> I live in the freaking sticks and if I waited for the union to give me a job I would have been unemployed for the last 14 years!! I don't even know if there is a union in my state. I'm self employed and proud to be working for myself!!!
> 
> And oh ya, I'm running Columbia tools, Canadian made. The next set of tools will also be Columbia. They make my job a whole lot nicer to be on and give me a great finish!!


unions are the same unions all over north america, if you understand government finance you will understand union please guys try not to bend the daylights out of this, if they did not exist you would be in a **** situation' rich. Man poor man no inbetween


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Union workers don't buy Chinese
> 
> By tom word gets out they will not be impressed u said it
> 
> One union


Joe I have no idea what a union worker is but ur coming out with some crap this last few days!!!:blink: I.e foreigner!!:yes:
U on the grumpy pills?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> Joe I have no idea what a union worker is but ur coming out with some crap this last few days!!!:blink: I.e foreigner!!:yes:
> U on the grumpy pills?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_Trades_Union_Congress

He's saying that unions are what keeps non-union wages higher, and without them it's pricing would be cut to the bone. Unions maintain a higher level of trained personnel, and a higher skilled labor force. The best qualified work union, because there's more money in it. When the highest standards need to be meet union labor is used.

A non-union contractor can bid 10% less, but pay his employees 1/3 that of union employees on small projects. Big projects are rarely done non union, because they cannot meet the labor demand with qualified people.


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, how to delete a reply?


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Forward your inquiry to Tom Gill at tape pro he has not anserved us where his product is made, u can also get ahold of him through Joe at Trim TeX, we think Joe is American


Thanks, actually our tapes have been sold to USA through other Chinese companies. Now, we are working on some our own channels.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> Please just take your Chinese junk product and quietly leave!!!


Seeing is believing, I think you must have something made in China, maybe some cloths. Actually, most Chinese suppliers manufacture according to orders, different price different quality, its not all our fault.


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

mld said:


> Hey Joe, good for you if you are able to get through life without buying anything imported. I've got allot of neighbors just like you. Only thing is they are Amish :whistling2:


Yes, it has been a earth village, people buy products from all over the world, like American buy cloths, shoes from China, Chinese buy plane, software from America.


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'd like to place a purchase order for 2 million units of each of your products. I operate a union drywall supply house in New York.


Dear Sir, can you send us e-mail to [email protected]? Thanks! You can also see more details about us at www.drywalleasy.com


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

drywalleasy said:


> Thanks, actually our tapes have been sold to USA through other Chinese companies. Now, we are working on some our own channels.:thumbsup:


Awe! Look everyone! Bazooka Joe made a new friend!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

drywalleasy said:


> Dear Sir, can you send us e-mail to [email protected]? Thanks! You can also see more details about us at www.drywalleasy.com


Bahahaha! This killed me! Funniest thing i've seen all day.
I'll also take 2 million please!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

This thread is proof that ignorance is truly bliss.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

drywalleasy said:


> Seeing is believing, I think you must have something made in China, maybe some cloths. Actually, most Chinese suppliers manufacture according to orders, different price different quality, its not all our fault.


Well then send me over a couple cases of metal and tape, and I'll put em to the test!! But if it's junk I'll be sure to report back here!!


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> Well then send me over a couple cases of metal and tape, and I'll put em to the test!! But if it's junk I'll be sure to report back here!!


Samples are available, but not in cases, usually we prepare small rolls of about 7m as a free sample. As you know, the courier cost is very high.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

And we're done here!!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mountain Man said:


> And we're done here!!!


Kind of hard to translate sarcasm?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

drywalleasy said:


> Samples are available, but not in cases, usually we prepare small rolls of about 7m as a free sample. As you know, the courier cost is very high.


If u want this bunch 2 sample ur goods then u need 2 send out samples!:thumbsup:
Go look at Trim-Tex and how they sent out samples and a lot more! 7 m of tape is f*ck all!:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_Trades_Union_Congress
> 
> He's saying that unions are what keeps non-union wages higher, and without them it's pricing would be cut to the bone. Unions maintain a higher level of trained personnel, and a higher skilled labor force. The best qualified work union, because there's more money in it. When the highest standards need to be meet union labor is used.
> 
> A non-union contractor can bid 10% less, but pay his employees 1/3 that of union employees on small projects. Big projects are rarely done non union, because they cannot meet the labor demand with qualified people.


U miss my point!!! I couldn't give a crap about Union workers! I was just wondering why Joe is so grumpy?:blink:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Next thing you know this guy and all his buddies will be blowing us up with another Chinese spam invasion! Shut it down before the site gets shut down again!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> U miss my point!!! I couldn't give a crap about Union workers! I was just wondering why Joe is so grumpy?:blink:


He's been very active lately ...Maybe hes not working! :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MrWillys said:


> This thread is proof that ignorance is truly bliss.


Or......'Ignorance isn't bliss. It's oblivion.' - Wylie


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

drywalleasy said:


> Samples are available, but not in cases, usually we prepare small rolls of about 7m as a free sample. As you know, the courier cost is very high.


 You're shipping orders out of China right now? No North American distributor?


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

JustMe said:


> You're shipping orders out of China right now? No North American distributor?


Actually, there are several North American distributors buy from us directly or indirectly, but if there do not disclose here, we can not say anything about them. I confess our products are not as good as the American original ones, but we are the top quality from China, and we did not receive any negative feedback from our current customers.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

drywalleasy said:


> Actually, there are several North American distributors buy from us directly or indirectly, but if there do not disclose here, we can not say anything about them. I confess our products are not as good as the American original ones, but we are the top quality from China, and we did not receive any negative feedback from our current customers.


Thanks, drywalleasy. Lets me know where your product sits.

When you're doing volume work in something like drywall finishing, which is labour intensive, a better product to work with can make you money, even if the product costs more.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Having said that, if you are "the top quality from China", maybe some of us already are using some of your product at times and don't know it(?)

I guess getting samples would be the one way to tell. Problem is, few of us do so much finishing work that ordering in volume from China might be hard to justify.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, for any of you guys who might have some 'drywall brilliance' that you might like to earn something from: I took a look at drywalleasy's website. In case you missed it, they said on their opening page "Also, new products are welcomed to be developed together." I like that. Not just "If you have an idea, send it to us", like I've run across on some other sites.


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, drywalleasy. Lets me know where your product sits.
> 
> When you're doing volume work in something like drywall finishing, which is labour intensive, a better product to work with can make you money, even if the product costs more.



Yes, tools are used for convenience and efficiency. I can show you one customer from New York, Drywall Specialties, their metal corner tapes are supplied by us right now.


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Having said that, if you are "the top quality from China", maybe some of us already are using some of your product at times and don't know it(?)
> 
> I guess getting samples would be the one way to tell. Problem is, few of us do so much finishing work that ordering in volume from China might be hard to justify.


Yes, we can only say top quality from China, indeed our quality can not as good as the USA original ones, anyway, the price may justify. We mainly sell to the distributors and some brand with a good quantity. Cost for small orders may higher for both parties.


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Btw, for any of you guys who might have some 'drywall brilliance' that you might like to earn something from: I took a look at drywalleasy's website. In case you missed it, they said on their opening page "Also, new products are welcomed to be developed together." I like that. Not just "If you have an idea, send it to us", like I've run across on some other sites.


Haha, we are not at the front, guys who are touch the work every day may have the ideas to save time and money. I have a friend who improved the ceiling installation, cut the height from 11-25cm to 5cm.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

drywalleasy said:


> Haha, we are not at the front, guys who are touch the work every day may have the ideas to save time and money. I have a friend who improved the ceiling installation, cut the height from 11-25cm to 5cm.


I know someone who used to own a commercial drywall company and did the same - improved on things like hanging ceilings, and some of the tools for hanging and finishing drywall. He was ahead of his time. A smart fellow.
Most all of what he came up with is now in the market. But maybe he still has a thing or 2 in his shop that didn't make it out there yet(?) I'll ask him on it.

On your "we are not at the front, guys who are touch the work every day may have the ideas to save time and money": Intelligent of you to recognize that. Too many companies still seem to think their executives and their engineers are the ones to figure that out.

Here's one for you, that maybe I should talk with you about - if nothing else, see what connections you have over there and could earn some $ connecting me up. Some power systems I have that should replace such as these (I should more say "will replace", from what I've seen them do so far, and for the low $ I was able to build them at, even without accessing manufacturer pricing on parts. I used to build different kinds of power systems at times for other work I did, so know my way around such systems some.):

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Continuous-Flow-Taping-Tools/

http://www.apla-tech.com/

http://www.all-wall.com/TapeTech-MudRunner.html


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Why the hell is this in the plaster forum?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

super rocker said:


> Why the hell is this in the plaster forum?


Being from China and likely not as familiar with our Western ways of how we view things, maybe drywalleasy didn't realize this thread should've been put in another section of the forum.

There's a # of threads like that on this forum, from different people, so I think most of us got used to it. That probably should've been something addressed more on here - moving new threads to the areas more suited to them.


----------



## drywalleasy (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, I posted to a wrong thread, and did not know how to move or delete it


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

drywalleasy said:


> Yes, I posted to a wrong thread, and did not know how to move or delete it


It would take someone like the administrators of the forum to do that. Not to worry - it's not a big thing for around here.


----------

